# Furacões mais fortes com aquecimento global



## Mago (1 Fev 2007 às 16:09)

> *Novo relatório sobre alterações climáticas vai ser apresentado sexta-feira*
> O aquecimento global está a tornar os furacões mais fortes, incluindo os do Oceano Atlântico como o Katrina, concluiu pela primeira vez o painel científico das Nações Unidas que vai apresentar um novo relatório, na próxima sexta-feira, sobre alterações climáticas, noticia a agência Lusa.
> 
> Durante a maratona de encontros que se sucedem em Paris para aprovar um relatório final, o Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas (IPCC, na sigla inglesa) considerou que o aumento do grau de intensidade dos furacões e ciclones tropicais desde 1970 é atribuível «com mais probabilidade» ao aquecimento global induzido pelas acções humanas, de acordo com um participante que pediu o anonimato porque as negociações são confidenciais.
> ...



Qualquer dia temos um furacão a sério aqui à porta também....


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Fev 2007 às 16:21)

Hoje também foi referido nos noticiários à hora de almoço. Nada a estranhar, essa também é a minha posição, que existe uma tendencia cada vez maior para um extremar de fenómenos. Agora se é devido a algum aquecimento ou arrefecimento, isso já não sei não...


----------



## Minho (1 Fev 2007 às 19:05)

Vamos ver como se comporta 2007...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2007 às 19:47)

Em 2006 nem deu para perceber que havia furacões.A NOAA fracasou nas previsões e este ano a situação não deve ser muito diferente.


----------



## Luis França (1 Fev 2007 às 20:47)

Eles já andam a preparar o pessoal para as grandes mudanças, não é pessoal?


----------



## Santos (1 Fev 2007 às 21:17)

Luis França disse:


> Eles já andam a preparar o pessoal para as grandes mudanças, não é pessoal?



Nem mais


----------

